# Twin engine nightfighter



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Taking a short break from Focke-Wulfs I just finished this quick build 1/72 scale Revell Arado Ar 240. This is one of the better fitting Revell kits I have ever built, the only problem area was adding the radar antenna's. The kits decals were not very good looking but that is not the fault of Revell, I have had this kit for a long time and the decal sheet looked aged and I decided it was best not to use the markings from that sheet.
This model was built out of box except for the decals which came from my spares box. Paints used were Model Master enamel's shot through my Iwata Revolution BR airbrush.

Here are the pics...

















































Agentsmith


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I fear squiggle camo. I don't have that kind of airbrush control.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Ace Airspeed and John!

John P,
I have a number of airbrushes and the best all around airbrush for models is the Iwata Revolution BR, it can spray fine lines just as good as my more expensive airbrushes and what I like about it is it's the cheapest aibrush that I have. No need to avoid squiggle camouflage on small scale models when using this airbrush.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think it's more my lack of the ability to master it than the type of brush. I have two Iwatas and an Aztec, and I end up using the cheap Aztec all the time, because I can't seem to get any better results from the expensive Iwatas. I keep trying, of course, but I get the feeling I'm at the plateau.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Jafo!
This was a fun kit to build and even more fun to paint.

Agentsmith


----------



## djfDan (Jan 2, 2010)

Very clear detail, almost looks real!(like in the photo)


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much djfDan!
I appreciate your comments.

Agentsmith


----------

